# No pics yet... but here's the list



## mommy_mac (Oct 6, 2005)

Eyeshadow
BRANDCOLOUR
1MACANTI-ESTABLISHMENT
2MACARENA
3MACBAGATELLE
4MACBRONZE
5MACCASA BLANCA
6MACCLUB
7MACCOQUETTE
8MACCRANBERRY
9MACEXPENSIVE PINK
10MACFRESHWATER
11MACGORGEOUS GOLD
12MACHUSH
13MACHYPNOTIQUE
14MACJUXT
15MACMETAMORPH
16MACMOTH BROWN
17MACMOTIF
18MACMULCH
19MACMYLAR
20MACNAKED LUNCH
21MACNYLON
22MACOCEANIQUE
23MACPARADISCO
24MACPATINA
25MACPETALESCENT
26MACPOLLEN
27MACPUTTY
28MACSABLE
29MACSATIN TAUPE
30MACSHALE
31MACSHIMMERMOSS
32MACSHROOM
33MACSUMPTUOUS OLIVE
34MACSURREAL
35MACSWIMMING
36MACTEMPTING
37MACTILT
38MACTRAX
39MACVAPOUR
40MACVELOUR
41MACVEX
42MACWOODWINKED

PAINT
1MACBARE CANVAS
2MACUNTITLED

EYELINER
POWERPOINTS
1MACBORDEAUXLINE
2MACENGRAVED
3MACGILDED WHITE
KOHLS
1MACICON EYES
2MACPOWER SURGE
3MACPRUNELLA
4MACTARNISH

BLUSH
1MACBLUSHBABY
2MACCOYGIRL
3MACDAME
4MACDOLLYMIX
5MACHONOR
6MACMOCHA
7MACPEACHYKEEN
8MACPINKERPEACH/TRUST FUND

            MINERALIZE SKINFINISH
1           MAC       SHIMPAGNE 
2           MAC       SO CEYLON
3           MAC       STEREO ROSE

BRONZER
1MACREFINED GOLDEN

LIPSTICK
1MACDELISH
2MACENTWINED
3MACFEELRIGHT
4MACFLUTTERBY
5MACFROLICK
6MACHIGH TEA
7MACNIGHT ROSE (PRO LONGWEAR)
8MACPLUM DANDY
9MACPOLITELY PINK
10MACRELAXED
11MACSANDY B
12MACTWIG
13MACVERVE
14MACVIVA GLAM V

LIPGLASS/LACQUER
1MACBABIED
2MACENCHANTRESS
3MACFLASH OF FLESH
4MACLOVECHILD
5MACPRRR
6MACVIVA GLAM V

FOUNDATION
1MACSTUDIO FIX - C3


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 7, 2005)

that looks so good!! i love your eyeshadow collection- so many!! argh!! i'm so jealous!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow, that's a massive eyeshadow collection you have happening there!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

you have a great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

nice collection.


----------



## mackaness (Feb 28, 2007)

*Looking to Buy Icon Eyes Eyeliner MAC*

Looking to Buy Icon Eyes Eyeliner MAC. Please email [email protected]


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

Wowwwwwwwww....u need to post pics soon hon...ur collection sounds amazing


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

numbered


----------

